# Looking for Second Hand Static Caravan Dealer in Portugal



## Tequilla6

Hi,

I need either a static caravan or a wood chalet for moving to my own land in central Portugal. Whilst I have found numerous sites in the UK and a few in Spain, it seems Portugal is either further behind with their use of the internet or I am just searching using the wrong search parameters. Can anyone help me identify or recommend some companies within Portugal (Preferably with a web presence) that deal with used static caravans or holiday chalets. My budget is limited as this will be only a temporary structure/living accommodation whist the main house is built. So no over €10,000 suggestions please as I can get from the UK inc shipping at this price. it just seems if I can buy local I would prefer it and save all that unnecessary transportation expense.

If we go an insulated one bedroom log cabin that could act as a suitable holiday rental, we maybe able to move the price up a bit.

Thanks in advance


----------



## canoeman

Tequilla6 said:


> Hi,
> If we go an insulated one bedroom log cabin that could act as a suitable holiday rental, we maybe able to move the price up a bit.
> 
> Thanks in advance



That requires planning permission, I've seen one company advertising similar on a wheeled base, but I'll need to drive past to get details.
You might have more luck searching in the Algarve or translating and trying, there just not as popular here, hence problem 

caravana estática, casa móvel, Residencial semi nova campidouro

or similar


----------

